# buckwheat honey



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Buckwheat must be on drugs. Alfalfa, Spanky, Darla, Froggy, and rest should stay clear.


----------



## WineMan (May 16, 2003)

well if you can find someone to pay you $24 a pound you better jump on it. you could drive a tanker truck to onstead and fill it up and get rich. i know a guy that had to buy a couple hundred pounds this spring and paid $1.85 a pound for it. personally i hate the stuff.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I have barrels of the stuff, sold a bit under the light honey this year. I don't think you will find too many people willing to pay that much for BW honey, perhaps at farmer markets, you will get a bit more for the pure BW honey...

Ian


----------

